# Plucked up the courage!



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Been debating whether to put pics up for a while as not the most confident but o well here goes, the first pic is from a holiday in may 2011, the others are from beginning of august to todays date. I have never been to the gym before but loving every minute of it! ive noticed iv got a tad chubby around the mid section but im guessing this is part of the bulking process. Im hoping to stay natty as long as i can but most of my mates are on the juice so real tempting, but want to see how far i can get naturally then step it up! please critique i know this is the beginning so need alot of advice. And yes i know im close to albino


----------



## Merouria (Sep 16, 2007)

c4nsy said:


> Been debating whether to put pics up for a while as not the most confident but o well here goes, the first pic is from a holiday in may 2011, the others are from beginning of august to todays date. I have never been to the gym before but loving every minute of it! ive noticed iv got a tad chubby around the mid section but im guessing this is part of the bulking process. Im hoping to stay natty as long as i can but most of my mates are on the juice so real tempting, but want to see how far i can get naturally then step it up! please critique i know this is the beginning so need alot of advice. And yes i know im close to albino
> 
> View attachment 102383
> View attachment 102384
> ...


Seeing as though you just started the gym no point critiquing your photos, i was the same size when i started all those years back. Train hard and eat well, i made huge gains starting out my chest in particular so make the most out of this time!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

already got a good frame to build loads of muscle on mate , just keep going dont stop and never give up. People on here myself included will help you get where you want to be


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

You've definitely made progress, well done mate :thumbup1:

What's your diet and training look like? It might be perfect, but always worth posting it up just in case


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Definately a very good frame to start off with there and its also refreshing to see your not jumping into aas and going to train natural for a good while.

Get the right amounts of proteins and basically eat like a horse and plan out a decent training schedule and your there mate.

What a lot of people dont knows is using aas comes with a lot of hormone inbalances which can mess with the mind etc.

Im not knocking them as i have been a user off and on for 20+ years tho decided to finish my cycle last week and made it my last one.

Like i say,,good diet,,,good training and youll be there.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

robdobbie said:


> You've definitely made progress, well done mate :thumbup1:
> 
> What's your diet and training look like? It might be perfect, but always worth posting it up just in case


Diet is as follows

7 am. 90g oats or just started havin 3 weetabix

Scoop of protein with whole milk

10 am 200g chicken whith microwave brown rice, few heads of broccoli and few pieces of sweet potato

Handful of almonds

1 pm same as above

5pm 90 g oats, scoop of protein with whole milk

7-8 evening meal try to get good sauce of protein eg steak, chicken or tune with a high carb ingredient eg potato or pasta

9.30 oats and protein shake

Just upped the chicken from 200g a day to 400 g so hope this helps put the weight on. Any other ideas?

Training: I'm currently using a leisure centre gym ?? but hopefully move to the proper one in town when I grow some balls, I've been following a programme from a lad who works at the gym, he just put me on splits but not sure if he's leading me In right direction

Day 1

Chest/bi

Bench press 3x10

Fly machine ( drop set)3x10 then drop

Incline fly (bench)3x10

Incline bench3x10

Chest press machine drop set 3x10

Hammer curls 3x10

Bicep 21's

Day 2

Back/tris

Chin ups 3x failure

One arm row 3x10

Seated cable row drop set

Tricep pull down

Body dips

Dumbbell behind head ( not sure what its called)

Day 3

Legs/shoulders, hasn't give this to me yet as he's away for week but before was as follows

Leg press

Leg exstension (love this one)

Hamstring machine not sure of name

Calf raises

Shoulder press super setted with lat raises

Lateral cable pull down

Would love some advice on the training side of things as this is where I think I should change it up, thanks for the comments


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> Definately a very good frame to start off with there and its also refreshing to see your not jumping into aas and going to train natural for a good while.
> 
> Get the right amounts of proteins and basically eat like a horse and plan out a decent training schedule and your there mate.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment, regarding aas there maybe a point when I do start but I think a lot of research needs to go into it, a few of my mates have seriously got know clue on them! Do you struggle to train once you come off them psycologically that's what I would worry about?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

c4nsy said:


> Day 1
> 
> Chest/bi
> 
> ...


I would swap the incline bench to before the flies on chest day. Just like to do my compounds first, get the most out of them while still a bit fresher.

I would add deadlifts as the main exercise on back, before wide grip pull ups and bent over rows.

I would add squats to the leg day as well. Best exercise for legs IMO.

All of this of course is my opinion, but in general I like to do 2-3 compound exercises as a main, followed by a few isolation exercises, rather than the other way around.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

c4nsy said:


> Thanks for the comment, regarding aas there maybe a point when I do start but I think a lot of research needs to go into it, a few of my mates have seriously got know clue on them! Do you struggle to train once you come off them psycologically that's what I would worry about?


Come off them? Why on earth would you do that! lol


----------



## mikeod (Jan 20, 2012)

op, that routine is rubbish!

google stronglifts 5x5 and starting strength, have a read of them they are pretty similar, either of them will keep you going for a couple months.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I would swap the incline bench to before the flies on chest day. Just like to do my compounds first, get the most out of them while still a bit fresher.
> 
> I would add deadlifts as the main exercise on back, before wide grip pull ups and bent over rows.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the reply, squats and dead lifts are something that I defiantly want to do as I hear these are the best compound exercises. With all the back exercises I've done, I've never really felt it in my back more in my arms is there a reason for this? And makes sense to do do compounds before, like you said feel much fresher. Cheers for your help


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

I think you've got great potential for a really good core (think abs/obliques) you appear to have a longer torso porportinally speaking... you may even have the genetics for an 8pack.. i have a few pals with similar torso proportion to you and they all seem the have the genetics for 8packs..

I think youve got great potential in the triceps too

All round nothing to be lacking self confidence, if anything Id feel really confident in your situation you've got a real decent frame to work with

Good luck mate, and just remember its quality not quantity and ALWAys stay consistant.

ciao


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Original tattoo mate...

@Craigyboy

In regards to the op, as everyone else says its hard to tell starting out, and progress as a natty is slower. But keep at it, you seem to be doing well so far!


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

well done in few years u will look back at these and be very happy


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Op I am not reading your post until you get that tattoo covered up you copy cat cvnt :cursing:


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Matt 1 said:


> wouldnt even bother thinking about assistance yet, far too many lads jump on straight away.. seeing as you have little gym experience as you said, you will experience whats known as 'newbie gains' - and I personally believe these carry on for minimum of one year - even 2 years perhaps... newbie gains can be similar to that of steriod gains for the more experenced.. believe me, you will grow like a weed.. why use help when you dont need it
> 
> Im still natural and still seeeing gains.. so why would I bother with help
> 
> just my thoughts


Yes I agree with you on this, if I was nt gaining then yes I would be very tempted but want to stay natural as long as I can. And your above post sounds good would be great to have a six pack but even better to have an 8 ????, hope to find out when I cut, and triceps are something that I really want to improve. Cheers for your help ,gave me some inspiration!


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Craigyboy said:


> Op I am not reading your post until you get that tattoo covered up you copy cat cvnt :cursing:


Lol only if I could, wish i never got it the amount of people I've seen with it!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

c4nsy said:


> Cheers for the reply, squats and dead lifts are something that I defiantly want to do as I hear these are the best compound exercises. With all the back exercises I've done, I've never really felt it in my back more in my arms is there a reason for this? And makes sense to do do compounds before, like you said feel much fresher. Cheers for your help


You will feel exercises like pull ups and rows in your biceps, as you are using them. In fact I prefer to do these exercises for biceps than direct bicep work.

Keep at it, ensure good form and you will work your back. Its my favourite day


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

eat big, be consistant in your training. simple.

as for routines have a look at 5x5 when you feel like youve outgrown 5x5 step up to 5 3 1 and after that 'big but boring' all solid programs.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

harryalmighty said:


> eat big, be consistant in your training. simple.
> 
> as for routines have a look at 5x5 when you feel like youve outgrown 5x5 step up to 5 3 1 and after that 'big but boring' all solid programs.


Def going to look into these 5x5 but can't do them in my current gym????


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Why not?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

faultline said:


> Why not?


Don't you need a barbell?


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, hasn't your gym got one??


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

faultline said:


> Yeah, hasn't your gym got one??


No, I need to get to a proper gym, but not that confident as I'm tiny compared to the people that use this gym!


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

What kind of gym do u go to that doesn't own a bb??

Join the big boys gym


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

faultline said:


> What kind of gym do u go to that doesn't own a bb??
> 
> Join the big boys gym


Just a standard leisure centre gym not the best I must admit, and if I want to progress I know I've got to get to the BIG BOYS gym ????


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Any gym that has bb, squat rack, loads of plates etc

Most gyms have these


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

faultline said:


> Any gym that has bb, squat rack, loads of plates etc
> 
> Most gyms have these


I know only bb is an attachment on the cables lol, is there alternative instead of using bb ( guessing not)


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)

Not on stronglifts, or anything really, you gotta have a bb to bench, squat, deadlift, row,oh press etc

Join a different gym, even fitness first would be better!


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I trained at a small gym for a while. No BB's, no plates, no squat rack/bench press.

Best move I made joining a real gym.


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi all just some more progress pics 2 months on from last time, I feel I've progressed in back and arms ,but chest still lagging and obviously put fat on around mid section. Since August when I started at 10st 10 I'm now up to 12st 2 but don't see the difference just in mid section. I put these photos up more of something to look back on, don't feel ready to do a journal yet as I'm still learning so much still.And last of all just like to say this forum has helped me so much in learning different aspects of bb! the only problem is I can't ever seem to get of it lol. Cheers c4nsy I have got some of legs on digi cam so hope to upload soon even if they are pathetic!


----------



## IronPhil (May 30, 2012)

c4nsy said:


> Hi all just some more progress pics 2 months on from last time, I feel I've progressed in back and arms ,but chest still lagging and obviously put fat on around mid section. Since August when I started at 10st 10 I'm now up to 12st 2 but don't see the difference just in mid section. I put these photos up more of something to look back on, don't feel ready to do a journal yet as I'm still learning so much still.And last of all just like to say this forum has helped me so much in learning different aspects of bb! the only problem is I can't ever seem to get of it lol. Cheers c4nsy
> View attachment 108139
> View attachment 108140
> View attachment 108141
> ...


Especially enjoyed the w**k pose in photo 3 :thumbup:


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

IronPhil said:


> Especially enjoyed the w**k pose in photo 3 :thumbup:


Lol I know I can't pose for ****


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Poor I know, something to back on though


----------



## Powello (Feb 7, 2013)

Definite gains in these pics to your last ones! What sort of physique are you looking for?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

backs looking alot better than the original pics mate! keep it up!


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Defiantly an improvement physique wise, you can't go far wrong with strong-lifts or similar when starting out...

What's that on your head, a duster? lol


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Powello said:


> Definite gains in these pics to your last ones! What sort of physique are you looking for?


Good question that, always been a skinny lad and just wanted to get bigger, but would like to get 13 stone and less bf% then probably won't be happy so push on again, thanks for comments


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Defiantly an improvement physique wise, you can't go far wrong with strong-lifts or similar when starting out...
> 
> What's that on your head, a duster? lol


A vest lol, I stated before that I can't really do strong lifts at my gym  as no barbell, but on the plus side I went to a proper gym for the first time and loved it my mate got me down there and am still feeling my back from the deadlifts, but must admit still wouldn't feel confident going down there on me own (pussy). Thanks for the comment


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

3 month pics


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Killing it mate, keep it up! All natural?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Killing it mate, keep it up! All natural?


Cheers mate, yeah natty at the moment, want to get a year under my belt then maybe step up!! Been doing 5x5 last couple weeks and want to see where that gets me, loving it at moment!


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

I started 5x5 on Monday actually

Haven't done it in about 2 years but it definitely worked them years ago so going to give it another bash

Get doing them heavy deadlifts!


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> I started 5x5 on Monday actually
> 
> Haven't done it in about 2 years but it definitely worked them years ago so going to give it another bash
> 
> Get doing them heavy deadlifts!


Yeah they seem good, just hard letting the ego not get in the way ,when I started on the bar, but kg progressing now so not so embarrassing  .


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

What are your lifts pal?


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> What are your lifts pal?


Not sure at moment as only just started doing deads, squats etc recently as I've not along ago started at the gym I'm using now (proper gym), no barbell in gym I was using before. But will post on here when I start progressing with these stronglifts. What are yours out of interest?


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Keep up the work, that routine u first got was **** IMO, you'll start getting better gains now in a real gym and a proper routine


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

b0t13 said:


> Keep up the work, that routine u first got was **** IMO, you'll start getting better gains now in a real gym and a proper routine


Cheers, looking back at that routine I can see it was ****!! Hopefully after 12 weeks of strong lifts there will be more improvement


----------



## b0t13 (Jan 3, 2013)

Yea also remember that the big lads in the gym don't care about someone lifting lighter, the people who get laughed at are the ones doing everything wrong or stupid, moving to a proper gym with decent equipment will help u alot


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

goldenballs23 said:


> this, are you gonna complete the set?
> 
> View attachment 117653


Don't be silly, I don't have a son called Brooklyn :\


----------



## c4nsy (Aug 23, 2012)

Right then guys after being away from gym/work for over a month now with an eye injury, I'm hoping to get back down the gym next week. Woohoo! I was doing a stronglifts programme which I was really enjoying, but the thought of starting again from the beginning puts me of to be honest! So I'm going to incorporate strong lifts into a body building routine. I've gained a little tyre around my waist which ain't good so last few weeks I've gone on a little cutting diet which looks like this

8:00 60g porridge 200ml skimmed milk 1scoop whey or 3 egg scrambled, brown bread

10:00 100g chicken and salad

12:00-1:00 100g chicken and salad and

3:00- scoop of whey

5-6:00 200g salmon/chicken/turkey, cous cous training day or lots of vege non training

9:30-10:00 225g low fat yogurt with handful almonds and scoop of whey

2500 kcal 100 under maintenance

Macros

40 pro

40 fat

20 carb non training days.

Only going to do this diet for a little while as main goal is to gain weight, but not happy with this stubborn fat around the belly. I'm only 12st and I know you lot would advise me against cutting but am determined to get rid of the fat, before I bulk sort of October time and maybe do a little oral only cycle not sure yet though see how things are, and start a proper journal! Any advice, always happy to listen. Cheers


----------

